# A lot to chew on.



## GoodWood2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Currently working on reclaiming an entire 100+ year old house and a 100+ year old barn. Problem not enough time in a day. Both place have lots of great pieces. Saved 10 doors today and will reclaim much more next week with two full days to work.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a hard but fun job.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Are the door casings unique or just run of the mill? I like old buildings and barns. Find any great timbers yet?


----------



## GoodWood2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Heres one of the post recovered yesterday.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

See, what you need to do is go to a candle shop, and buy a long lasting candle that lets you burn it at both ends. Then you will have enough hours in the day for your project! ;-)

Oh, and good luck, looks like a lot of fun…


----------

